# sendmail and dkim (domainkeys)



## ginoitalo (Apr 20, 2009)

I'd like to have my BSD server send out DKIM signed e-mail from sendmail for specific domains.

Has anyone been able to find any how-tos or references?

I've looked but the best option required postfix and running a proxy.


----------



## mwatkins (Apr 21, 2009)

http://sourceforge.net/projects/dkim-milter/ may be of use; also note that "milter" tools mentioned in reference with Postfix should work with sendmail as Postfix is supporting the sendmail milter protocol in order to take advantage of the wide range of available sendmail milters.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 21, 2009)

dkim-filter(8)           - DKIM filter for sendmail
dkim-filter.conf(5)      - Configuration file for dkim-filter
dkim-genkey(8)           - DKIM filter key generation tool
dkim-testkey(8)          - DKIM filter installation test
dkim-testssp(8)          - DKIM filter ADSP evaluation tool


----------

